# Hazzard below #6 in Ark



## zipbak (Dec 3, 2007)

There is a tree in the river just below rapid #6 in the Arkansas. Should be no problem if you know its there. Bad juju for the poor sap who runs left or is swimming. The branches are underwater and extend most of the way across. The water is liquid, but just barely.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Also a tree in the slack before number 1. When you come to that island, take the left channel. Right has a tree bank to bank.


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm suprised the commercials havn't cleaned that stuff out...


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

The one below #6 would be easy to avoid at present levels even if you swam on the left side of that island. Where the tree is actually laying is mostly shoal. Just stand up and walk to the right channel.

When the water rises it could wash out and lodge somewhere else, though, so how about getting it out of there raft companies, eh? What good are ya?


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

How about get it out of there State Parks. Their the ones you give all the money to. They need to do more then build and clean outhouses.


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

There was a ranger there taking pictures yesterday, so it will probably get moved within a few months.


----------



## JonasJ (Nov 10, 2006)

Swam it on 4-28, sucked a tube on my mini-me and it was game on. I did what I should, went over it and am here to talk about it. Looks like someone cut it down into the river. Needs to be removed the main current goes right into it.


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

Last Saturday AHRA was working on the tree. 
We helped them get a rope around the far end of it.
So it should be out by now.

How ever the tree above number 1 blocking the right channel was still there.


----------

